# 4 Legged Stilt Sketches and Assembly



## WereEagle19 (Feb 15, 2012)

I was going through my concept sketches from the past few years and maybe even something like this in stilt form?


----------



## pitchforknumb (Aug 23, 2009)

I've always wanted to do one of these myself. I think by the end of the night you'll have one sore back though. The main thing would be to keep it as light as possible. Those design concepts are awesome.


----------



## Daytonagp4 (Sep 19, 2011)

I to will be doing a 4 legged stilt costume this year. The main concern is wieght, I go to a big bash at my local club with 1000 bucks to win you have to stay in costume most of the night. Another thing i am concerned about it stairs.......there is a small set to get on stage and to get off and i am worried that if i trip up and fall.....well you can guess what the outcome would be. So i need something that is easy to move around in and i can see clearly out of it. I do love your sketches though. I'm going more for the 2 creatures in the old Jim Hensen movie " the dark crystal" keep this thread ALIVE!!!!


----------

